# Military Police, Active Duty over seas



## perseus (6 Jun 2005)

How's it going people, I'm currently in the process of joining the 15th military police reserves. I'm very excited of the whole training process and everything involved and to put my part in the world. My question is, What do the 15th military police do when there over seas, in Bosnia or Afghanistan or any other country peace keeping or at war, is there any foot patrols through the cities and towns or do they just mainly stay around base camp and police?
some answers would be much appreciated


Jason


----------



## Dissident (10 Jun 2005)

It varies. The Pres MP role is evolving, so even if I gave you an accurate description of what people have done in the past, it might not reflect what we will be doing in the future. 

Just ask your local platoon members, they will fill you in.


----------

